# اللوان العيون اسرار!!!



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*الخضراء : *​

*أصحابها ذوو شخصية قوية, ويمتازون بقوة الإرادة والعاطفة وصلابة الرأي, يحبون مساعدة الغير إلى أقصى الدرجات, لكنهم في بعض الأحيان أنانيون, وهذه الأنانية نابعة من ثقتهم الزائدة بأنفسهم, و أهم ما يميز أصحاب العيون الخضراء أنهم عاطفيون للغاية ويتمتعون بالكمّ الهائل من الحنان.‏ *​ 
*




*​ 
*الزرقاء:‏ *​ 
*تعطي صاحبها نظرة عميقة, فيبحر الناظر إليها بشخصية صاحبها, الذي يكون حساساً جداً فيعامل الغير برقة وشفافية, ويفرض نفسه ورأيه على الآخرين بخفة شديدة, كما أن أصحاب هذه العيون يمتازون بالجرأة والإقدام لكنهم نرجسيون بعض الشيء وخصوصاً في الأمور التي تتعلّق بأغراضهم الخاصة. ومعظم أصحاب العيون الزرقاء عندهم حس فني ملموس.‏ *​ 
*



*​ 
*السود:‏ *​ 
*أصحاب هذه العيون هم أناس حالمون يعيشون أجواء الشِعِر, كما أنهم أناس أسخياء وكرماء للغاية, يساندون الغير حتى على حساب أنفسهم, لكنهم يتمتعون بشخصية قوية. الغيرة ترافقهم باستمرار ومشاعرهم الرقيقة تجعلهم )أرضاً خصبة) للأصحاب. فهم إجتماعيون للغاية, لكن في حال انزعاجهم من أمر يفقدون السيطرة على أنفسهم.‏ *​ 
*البنية:‏ *​ 
*هي رمز الحنان والعطف, وكلما مالت العيون إلى اللون البني الغامق دلّت على أن صاحبها يتمتع بحنية أكبر وبعطف شديد على الغير. أصحاب العيون البنية بالإجمال لا يكترثون للمظاهر الخارجية, يحصلون على ما يريدون بهدوء لأنهم لبقون للغاية ولا يعرفون معنى العصبية. ومن جهة أخرى هم أناس حالمون يعيشون في عالم من التأمّل ويسعون إلى الهدوء النفسي والإستقرار.‏ *​ 
*الرمادية:‏ *​ 
*أصحاب هذه العيون هم على نوعين, إمّا يتمتعون بشخصية هادئة ونفس مطمئنة وسخية, وإما يتمتعون بشخصية عصبية وثائرة. وهم يبحثون بشكل دائم عن الهدوء لكن نادراً ما يجدونه. كما أن طابعهم عنيف وميّالون إلى القسوة.‏ *​ 
*العسلية:‏ *​ 
*رغم القلب الطيب الذي يتمتعون به, فهم أناس غير صريحين مع أنفسهم كما مع غيرهم, يبحثون بشكل دائم عن الصحبة لكنهم يلفّون ويدورون كما لو أنهم في دوّامة. ويعتمد أصحاب هذه العيون على أنفسهم منذ الصغر فلا يحبّون الإتكال على الغير أبداً.‏ *​ 

*كل واحد يقول على لون عيونه ...*​
:download:​ 
*شعــــــــــ++++ــــــــــارنـــــا*
*† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى†*
*



*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_البنية:‏

هي رمز الحنان والعطف, وكلما مالت العيون إلى اللون البني الغامق دلّت على أن صاحبها يتمتع بحنية أكبر وبعطف شديد على الغير. أصحاب العيون البنية بالإجمال لا يكترثون للمظاهر الخارجية, يحصلون على ما يريدون بهدوء لأنهم لبقون للغاية ولا يعرفون معنى العصبية. ومن جهة أخرى هم أناس حالمون يعيشون في عالم من التأمّل ويسعون إلى الهدوء النفسي والإستقرار.


ميرسي يا جوجو على الموضوع 
المسيح يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## قلب الكنيسة (25 أكتوبر 2008)

البنية 
كلام جميل مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه ههههههه
شكراااا للموضوعك الجميل ​


----------



## قلب الكنيسة (25 أكتوبر 2008)

البنية 
كلام جميل مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه ههههههه
موضوعك جميل شكرااا ليك ​


----------



## قلب الكنيسة (25 أكتوبر 2008)

البنية 
كلام جميل مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه ههههههه
موضوعك جميل شكرااا ليك ​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _البنية:‏​_
> 
> _هي رمز الحنان والعطف, وكلما مالت العيون إلى اللون البني الغامق دلّت على أن صاحبها يتمتع بحنية أكبر وبعطف شديد على الغير. أصحاب العيون البنية بالإجمال لا يكترثون للمظاهر الخارجية, يحصلون على ما يريدون بهدوء لأنهم لبقون للغاية ولا يعرفون معنى العصبية. ومن جهة أخرى هم أناس حالمون يعيشون في عالم من التأمّل ويسعون إلى الهدوء النفسي والإستقرار._​
> 
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك  يا بنت الملك*
*نورتينى بتواجدك الجمسل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

قلب الكنيسة قال:


> البنية ​
> كلام جميل مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه ههههههه
> 
> موضوعك جميل شكرااا ليك ​


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *البنية:‏ *​
> *هي رمز الحنان والعطف, وكلما مالت العيون إلى اللون البني الغامق دلّت على أن صاحبها يتمتع بحنية أكبر وبعطف شديد على الغير. أصحاب العيون البنية بالإجمال لا يكترثون للمظاهر الخارجية, يحصلون على ما يريدون بهدوء لأنهم لبقون للغاية ولا يعرفون معنى العصبية. ومن جهة أخرى هم أناس حالمون يعيشون في عالم من التأمّل ويسعون إلى الهدوء النفسي والإستقرار.‏ *​
> ​​



ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> البنية:‏
> 
> 
> هي رمز الحنان والعطف, وكلما مالت العيون إلى اللون البني الغامق دلّت على أن صاحبها يتمتع بحنية أكبر وبعطف شديد على الغير. أصحاب العيون البنية بالإجمال لا يكترثون للمظاهر الخارجية, يحصلون على ما يريدون بهدوء لأنهم لبقون للغاية ولا يعرفون معنى العصبية. ومن جهة أخرى هم أناس حالمون يعيشون في عالم من التأمّل ويسعون إلى الهدوء النفسي والإستقرار.



*مرسييييييييي على الموضوع الجميل *


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده[/center]


*ميرسى ليكى انتى يا سويتى على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسييييييييي على الموضوع الجميل *


 *ميرسى لمرورك اختى العزيزة روز*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*السود:‏ 


أصحاب هذه العيون هم أناس حالمون يعيشون أجواء الشِعِر, كما أنهم أناس أسخياء وكرماء للغاية, يساندون الغير حتى على حساب أنفسهم, لكنهم يتمتعون بشخصية قوية. الغيرة ترافقهم باستمرار ومشاعرهم الرقيقة تجعلهم )أرضاً خصبة) للأصحاب. فهم إجتماعيون للغاية, لكن في حال انزعاجهم من أمر يفقدون السيطرة على أنفسهم.‏ 

البنية:‏ 


هي رمز الحنان والعطف, وكلما مالت العيون إلى اللون البني الغامق دلّت على أن صاحبها يتمتع بحنية أكبر وبعطف شديد على الغير. أصحاب العيون البنية بالإجمال لا يكترثون للمظاهر الخارجية, يحصلون على ما يريدون بهدوء لأنهم لبقون للغاية ولا يعرفون معنى العصبية. ومن جهة أخرى هم أناس حالمون يعيشون في عالم من التأمّل ويسعون إلى الهدوء النفسي والإستقرار


انا مش عارفة هى بين الاسود والبنى الغامق اختاروا موضوع لذيذ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*



الخضراء : ​


أصحابها ذوو شخصية قوية, ويمتازون بقوة الإرادة والعاطفة وصلابة الرأي, يحبون مساعدة الغير إلى أقصى الدرجات, لكنهم في بعض الأحيان أنانيون, وهذه الأنانية نابعة من ثقتهم الزائدة بأنفسهم, و أهم ما يميز أصحاب العيون الخضراء أنهم عاطفيون للغاية ويتمتعون بالكمّ الهائل من الحنان.‏ ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*



ده لون عينى 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع  يا جوجو 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *السود:‏ ​*
> 
> 
> _*أصحاب هذه العيون هم أناس حالمون يعيشون أجواء الشِعِر, كما أنهم أناس أسخياء وكرماء للغاية, يساندون الغير حتى على حساب أنفسهم, لكنهم يتمتعون بشخصية قوية. الغيرة ترافقهم باستمرار ومشاعرهم الرقيقة تجعلهم )أرضاً خصبة) للأصحاب. فهم إجتماعيون للغاية, لكن في حال انزعاجهم من أمر يفقدون السيطرة على أنفسهم.‏ *_​
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ده لون عينى
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع يا جوجو
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*ميرسى لمرورك حبيبى كيرو*
*نورتنى *
*ولون عيونك اكتير حلوة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بنى فااتح و بلبس لانسس رمادى ههههههههههههه
موضوع رووووووووووووووووعه وجديد جداااااااااااااا بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> بنى فااتح و بلبس لانسس رمادى ههههههههههههه
> موضوع رووووووووووووووووعه وجديد جداااااااااااااا بجد
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


*طيب ماهى لونها حلوة من غير لانسيز*
**
*بس انتى على راحتك طبعا*
*شكرا لمشاركتك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## oesi no (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*



العسلية:‏ 


رغم القلب الطيب الذي يتمتعون به, فهم أناس غير صريحين مع أنفسهم كما مع غيرهم, يبحثون بشكل دائم عن الصحبة لكنهم يلفّون ويدورون كما لو أنهم في دوّامة. ويعتمد أصحاب هذه العيون على أنفسهم منذ الصغر فلا يحبّون الإتكال على الغير أبداً.‏ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا مبلفش ولا ادور 
اللى فى قلبى على لسانى
*​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *انا مبلفش ولا ادور *
> *اللى فى قلبى على لسانى*​


*تمام اوى يا باشا*
*ولون عيونك اكتير عسولة *
*مثلك يا مشرفنا الجميل*
*شرفت بمشاركتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> الخضراء :
> 
> 
> أصحابها ذوو شخصية قوية, ويمتازون بقوة الإرادة والعاطفة وصلابة الرأي, يحبون مساعدة الغير إلى أقصى الدرجات, لكنهم في بعض الأحيان أنانيون, وهذه الأنانية نابعة من ثقتهم الزائدة بأنفسهم, و أهم ما يميز أصحاب العيون الخضراء أنهم عاطفيون للغاية ويتمتعون بالكمّ الهائل من الحنان.‏



مشكور على الموضوعcome with me
سلام المسيح


​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*




*​ 
*السود:‏ *​ 
*أصحاب هذه العيون هم أناس حالمون يعيشون أجواء الشِعِر, كما أنهم أناس أسخياء وكرماء للغاية, يساندون الغير حتى على حساب أنفسهم, لكنهم يتمتعون بشخصية قوية. الغيرة ترافقهم باستمرار ومشاعرهم الرقيقة تجعلهم )أرضاً خصبة) للأصحاب. فهم إجتماعيون للغاية, لكن في حال انزعاجهم من أمر يفقدون السيطرة على أنفسهم.‏ *​ 
*ميرسى يا جوجو على الموضوع الجميل ده​*


----------



## just member (26 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مشكور على الموضوعcome with me
> سلام المسيح​


*اشكرك على مرورك العطر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## جيلان (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا جوجو
فكرة الموضوع جامدة*


----------



## just member (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا جوجو*
> *فكرة الموضوع جامدة*


*شكرا لمرورك يا جيلان *
*نورتى*
*وعلى فكرة ماعرفناش لون عيونك اية *​


----------



## bnt elra3y (26 أكتوبر 2008)

هو تقريبا المنتدى كله عنيه بنى ولا ايه 
انا كمان عنيا بنى 
حلو الموضوع​


----------



## وليم تل (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## just member (26 أكتوبر 2008)

bnt elra3y قال:


> هو تقريبا المنتدى كله عنيه بنى ولا ايه ​
> انا كمان عنيا بنى
> 
> حلو الموضوع​


*هههههههههه*
*ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة*
*نورتى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (26 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز وليم*
*نورتنى *
*بس انت ماقلتش على لون عيونك*​


----------



## just member (26 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك يا بنت العدرا*
*نورتى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sameh7610 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*عسلى

موضوعك جميل جوجو

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (26 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *شكرا لمرورك يا جيلان *
> *نورتى*
> *وعلى فكرة ماعرفناش لون عيونك اية *​



*عسلى يا فندم بس مش فاتح :smil16:*


----------



## twety (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*طب انا بنى غامق*
*ابقى ايه بقى *
*شفولى حل *


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *عسلى​*
> 
> *موضوعك جميل جوجو*​
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا سامح*
*نورت اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *عسلى يا فندم *بس* مش فاتح :smil16:*[/quo*هههههههههه*
> *ماشى يا جى جى *
> *بس هى حلوة على فكرة  *
> *شكرا ليكى*


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *طب انا بنى غامق*
> *ابقى ايه بقى *
> *شفولى حل *


*هههههههههه*
*ولا حل ول شيء*
*ماجيلان بردو عيونها مثلك *
*عادى بقى عديها يا تويتى *
*وشكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## rana1981 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ممممممممممم موضوع جميل يظهر ان معظم الاعضاء عيونهم بنية وانا كمان لون عيوني بني غامق
شكرا يا دكتور​*


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *ممممممممممم موضوع جميل يظهر ان معظم الاعضاء عيونهم بنية وانا كمان لون عيوني بني غامق​*
> 
> *شكرا يا دكتور*​


*هههههههه*
*ميرسى لمرورك يا رنا*
*بس شو حكايتكم صحيح فى ها الالوان *
*طيب على فكرة انا اسسسسسسسسسسسود*
**
*ههههههههه*
*ميرسى لمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

